
Jury finds Apple not guilty of harming consumers in iTunes DRM case - coloneltcb
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/16/7402695/jury-decision-in-iTunes-iPod-DRM-case
======
MichaelCrawford
Is this a civil or criminal case?

In my understanding, the losers in civil cases can appeal.

By contrast, the constitutional right not to be subjected to double jeopardy
forbids the prosecution from appealing not guilty verdicts in criminal cases.

~~~
ksherlock
It's civil and the lawyers are already planning an appeal.

